# Headstone links



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

For viewing pleasure, or to aid in designing your next stone.>>>>

http://www.ganotherapyusa.com/extras/cemetery/pirate_cemetery.htm

Enhanced Photos pictures by Cassie777 - Photobucket

http://www.squidoo.com/BizarreGraves

http://beckysworld.info/MyCem/MyCemGrave1.html

Old Hickory Grove Cemetery pictures by ghostessdeanna - Photobucket
And here's more. I took these pics myself..................>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Silver Springs Church Cemetery pictures by TerrorOnBeechwood1 - Photobucket
cemetary Camp Lewis pictures by troop134 - Photobucket

Tombstone Iconography:
http://magnolia.cyriv.com/DynamicTree/Cemetery/Search/DocLst.asp?FK=10&OB=1
http://www.suite101.com/external_link.cfm?elink=http://members.aol.com/TombView/symbol2.html


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very neat! Thanks for the links!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Updated the original post with more.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

thank you for posting the links, I love old cemetaires and tombstones!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohh, great pictures. Thanks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

o cool thanks


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are some pics of a cemetery in Camp Lewis, where we took the Scouts a few weeks ago. It's an old abandoned family plot. Not all cemeteries are well kept with standing intact stones. I've often wanted to have a few stones in ours that look like they've aged so old, that they crumbled. This cemetery is from the early 1800s.>>>>
cemetary Camp Lewis pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome links and pics! Thaks Vlad!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey these are great...thanks for sharing, Vlad!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My pleasure, thanks, I'll keep adding to the list in the first post as I find them, or people respond with more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Vlad ..I love looking at tombstones of any kind


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is so cool thanks.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Very cool links. I've been trying to start my own montage of cementeries...on that note heres a link

NY cemeteries pictures by NoahFentz-itsJeff - Photobucket


----------

